# On One 456 Summer Season Raw - Thoughts



## gb155 (11 Nov 2010)

I need a new spare MTB for commuting, I have just been offered this, but have no idea how good it actually is, i'll be using it for Snow work and rough canal tow paths, approx 20-25 miles per day.

Here is full details 

On One 456 Summer Season Raw


SPEC LIST:

456 RAW Frame - Large
Sun Ringle Equalizer 27 rims
XT rear hub
Commencal front hub
Avid Juicy 7 brakes
Hope Saw Tooth Rotors (brand new)
BelAir Saddle w/cannondale seat post
SRAM X9 Rear Deraileur
Race Face Deus XC Crank set with Blackspire 35 t outer ring, 22t Race face inner ring, i.e. 2x9 setup, but an outer ring can be added. 
Rock Shox Revelations - Coil U Turn, 130 mm adjustable travel
Race Face Deus Stem
Commencal Bars
SRAM X0 Front Shifter
SRAM X7 Rear Shifter


I appreciate your thoughts people 


Gaz


----------



## spence (11 Nov 2010)

From what I recall the Summer Season was a slacker version of the standard 456, ie more fun on the downs not as good on the ups and perhaps a little slower through the trees. But they're good climbers and fun anyway so no real problem. The Raw is basically a lacquered bear metal finish. The 130 Rev's will match fine as they're mid travel for the frame, not too little not too much.

On One's in general are great value bikes. 
Happy Inbred owner.


----------



## Cubist (11 Nov 2010)

Wow! That's an out and out play bike, certainly more than a match for any canal towpath. In fact it's almost too good for the use you describe! The set up is basically for singletrack, trail riding,. If you don't buy it, send me a PM with some details.

The Deus double is the giveaway. If you don't like it, you could always sell the chainset on ebay (they sell like hotcakes) and replace it with a triple.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Nov 2010)

wasted on a commute. I'd be late home every night from bombing down the woods on it. Nice bike. Better at coming down than going up but a nice bike.


----------



## gb155 (11 Nov 2010)

WHAT A Bike 

The only very slight issue, is that the Seat post is a Tad short, the bike fits me REALLY well, but I always ride with the Saddle HIGH, can you get longer posts ? Are they safe to use etc etc ?

Gaz


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> WHAT A Bike
> 
> The only very slight issue, is that the Seat post is a Tad short, the bike fits me REALLY well, but I always ride with the Saddle HIGH, can you get longer posts ? Are they safe to use etc etc ?
> 
> Gaz



350mm is the stock size iirc but 400mm ones are available. Are they safe? Well they do put more strain on the seat tube if you are in the habit of taking big hits whilst seated, but so long as you keep the marked miminum in the in the tube you should be safe. unless like me you're a fat bloater, in which case leave the cheap(er) carbon ones alone 

Dare I say it suggests the frame may be a tad small - no bad thing if flicking a bike around singletrack is your bag.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Nov 2010)

As others have said - get this (and I mean just get it now, right now) and you will want to be out putting it through its paces on some gnarly singletrack descents... way too good for canal paths!


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> 350mm is the stock size iirc but 400mm ones are available. Are they safe? Well they do put more strain on the seat tube if you are in the habit of taking big hits whilst seated, but so long as you keep the marked miminum in the in the tube you should be safe. unless like me you're a fat bloater, in which case leave the cheap(er) carbon ones alone
> 
> *Dare I say it suggests the frame may be a tad small - no bad thing if flicking a bike around singletrack is your bag.*



It is a TAD small yes, but truth be told, apart from saddle height, the rest of it feels like its a fitted glove 

I saw on ebay they are 450mm post, these ok to use ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> It is a TAD small yes, but truth be told, apart from saddle height, the rest of it feels like its a fitted glove
> 
> I saw on ebay they are 450mm post, these ok to use ?



No experience of them myself. Others may comment, or you might post on a more MTB oriented forum. That said BBB make decent enough kit and 450mm posts are not uncommon on 29"-ers, or so I've read.


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> No experience of them myself. Others may comment, or you might post on a more MTB oriented forum. That said BBB make decent enough kit and 450mm posts are not uncommon on 29"-ers, or so I've read.




Thanks anyways mate

Rode it in today, you were right, it seems a little too good for canals 

The only issue is the Stem is too short for my Garmin Edge LOL.....It feels fine for me, so one a little longer shount cause issues ?


Gaz 

PS One FINAL Question :-)....Based on that Spec, whats it worth ? I want to get it insured but dont want to get the value wrong, thanks


----------



## Cubist (12 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> Thanks anyways mate
> 
> Rode it in today, you were right, it seems a little too good for canals
> 
> ...


Replace those parts new for old at retail cost and you won't get much change from 1400 quid. Check Orange and Charge for similar spec steel hardtails!


----------



## spence (12 Nov 2010)

On-One's are designed for shorter stems, (60-80mm) they tend to have a slightly longer toptube.

Don't know how tall you are but you say the frame is a large so is that the 20"? I'm 6'1" and ride an 18" as do other friends of similar size.

Eitherway, good buy. Just get out into the Peaks and do it justice.


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> Replace those parts new for old at retail cost and you won't get much change from 1400 quid. Check Orange and Charge for similar spec steel hardtails!



Bleedin Eck, Thanks Mate


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2010)

spence said:


> On-One's are designed for shorter stems, (60-80mm) they tend to have a slightly longer toptube.
> 
> Don't know how tall you are but you say the frame is a large so is that the 20"? I'm 6'1" and ride an 18" as do other friends of similar size.
> 
> Eitherway, good buy. Just get out into the Peaks and do it justice.





I'm In-between 6ft 2 and 3"...It's an 18". Its fine, it feels just right, I just want to seat higher as thats how I ride and the stem is too short for my Garmin Edge


----------

